# Box plus two bikes?



## phredd26 (Jul 26, 2010)

We would like to have a Box plus be able to carry our two bikes on the back of our Rapido 922M. We can only have either/or at the moment which is not what we want. Any suggestions? Fiamma said it isn't possible to have both because of the weight and that we would just have to choose! Thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

phredd26 said:


> We would like to have a Box plus be able to carry our two bikes on the back of our Rapido 922M. We can only have either/or at the moment which is not what we want. Any suggestions? Fiamma said it isn't possible to have both because of the weight and that we would just have to choose! Thanks


That is quite correct as you cannot mount the box on the bike rack and then put bikes on, apart from that the back of the van is unlikely to be able to support the weight.

You could have a roof mounted box instead and still have a bike rack

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why not carry the bikes inside the motorhome as we used to do with a caravan.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Do you have a towbar?
I have a box mounted on the towbar under the bike rack and 2 bikes on the rack.
(pics on my site - its a van conversion but if you have a tow hook the idea is the same)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

phredd26 said:


> We would like to have a Box plus be able to carry our two bikes on the back of our Rapido 922M. We can only have either/or at the moment which is not what we want. Any suggestions? Fiamma said it isn't possible to have both because of the weight and that we would just have to choose! Thanks


You need weighbridge axle weights when loaded as if you are going away for a fortnight (including people!). Throw in some a couple of simple measurements with a tape and numbers from your van, we can tell you how much weight can be placed at the back.

If that is OK for what you need, then it is simply a question of deciding on storage options and the necessary engineering. In that context the rear wall of your van per se is not particularly relevant.

I use scooter rack or box at the back and folding bikes inside. But if I didn't want the scooter as an option I could have a box with bikes on top or a box with bikes inside. Mere engineering and £, constrained by weighbridge data for your van and how you load it 

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We have a four-bike rack (Fiamma Carry-Bike Pro http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html ) which most of the time carries a Fiamma backbox containing our generator plus (empty!) waste/fresh water carriers and either one or two bikes on the sections extending beyond the box, or on the very odd occasion when we need three/four bikes then we remove the box. The rack is rated up to 60kg and any combination of loads we carry has been checked to be below this. In order to avoid the bike pedals fouling the box, which is close to the outer rails, I changed them for MKS Ezy removable pedals, which also makes the bikes less nickable when left padlocked around town etc, as we can remove the pedals and carry them with us in the provided pocket bag

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=10085

Been doing this for years with no problems, hasn't ripped the back off the 'van yet! (We did have the rack professionally fitted, not a DIY job)

:wink:


----------

